# what other fruit and veg can horses eat??



## tangoharvey (6 November 2009)

I have been bonding with my new clydesdale mare - she has obviously been hit before so using feed to win her heart!! Seems to be working, along with lots of care and love, but I am bored of carrots and apples (she isnt) and just wondered what other fruit and veg can horses eat? I tried her on a pear but she spat it out!!


----------



## lilym (6 November 2009)

parsnip
turnip
swede
some like bananas
cabbage tops
one of mine is partial to satsumas- but limit these as they are acidic


----------



## peanut (6 November 2009)

I've always thought you can feed horses most fruit and veg apart from anything that belongs to the onion or potato family.


----------



## Chico Mio (6 November 2009)

Too many brassicas aren't good either - cabbage, cauliflower, broccoli, kale etc

My FB lurves oranges (he lived surrounded by orange trees in the south).

Any berries seem to go down well - strawberries, blackberries etc

Oh yes, tomatoes belong to the potato family (all nightshades) but they are OK in moderation (or in a ham sandwich if FB gets the chance 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ludi-doodi (6 November 2009)

Ludo loves bananas especially on a sandwich!   He likes necatarines too, but I have to bite bits off for him so he doesn't eat the stone in the middle!


----------



## Chico Mio (6 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Ludo loves bananas especially on a sandwich!   He likes necatarines too, but I have to bite bits off for him so he doesn't eat the stone in the middle! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Have you ever given him a whole one?  I only ask because FB's donkey friend loved plums.  If you gave him one he would eat all the flesh and then gently spit the stone out onto the bottom rail of the fence!  FB wouldn't touch them, odd because his idea of heaven was a ripe, squashy persimmon (Sharon fruit).


----------



## Carys (6 November 2009)

My mare's been seen to eat bullas (think cross between a plum and a greengage) by the bunch &amp; crunch the stones - had tried to stop her but was too late - never seemed to cause her any problems - also loves blackberries &amp; bananas.

Agree with others potato, onion &amp; brassicas not good for neddys.


----------



## *hic* (6 November 2009)

Mine have exotic tastes as we have a number of fruit trees. Plums are a special favourite, as are peaches. It took some convincing for them to try grapes but they love them now. I find different horses deal with the stones differently, some are very careful and spit the stones out, others eat stone and all. They get figs very rarely as I usually get to them first.

I also feed carrots and parsnips in the winter my husband has been nagging me to go and pick up a tonne as he likes to feed them my hand!

I also had one who was partial to a bacon sandwich - and a cup of tea, he prefered milk and sugar and we discovered it when we had people in to install some fencing. Tea kept disappearing and the pony was caught in the act with a china mug between his teeth, lifting it to pour it down his throat.


----------



## doonrocket (6 November 2009)

Jeff loves bannanas - especially if your eating it, he'lll have the skin and all. 
He also has pears, apples , parsnips and carrots in his hay net as he's on box rest and it cheers him up.

All our horses like Coke , beer, cider and mulled wine (Just a taste to lick off the hand, I don't take 'em to the pub or anything!).


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (6 November 2009)

If she isn't fed up of carrots &amp; apples then why not continue to feed them? At this time of year they are abundant &amp; cheap &amp; you know they won't do your mare any harm providing you don't over do them.


----------



## hellybelly6 (6 November 2009)

Pears
Grapes
Strawberries
Blue Berries
Plums with stone removed
Peaches with stone removed
nectarines with stone removed
Bananas
Oranges
Swedes
Carrots


These are the things my clydey x loves

Have you also tried stud muffins?


----------



## Ladylina83 (6 November 2009)

you have just reminded me that I have 1/2 a swede in the fridge that I got for 10p as a Whoops in Asda last week.

My horse is also partial to anything I am eating at the time ie McDonalds chips, cheese and pickle sarny salt and vineger crisps, birthday cake, pot noodle- they all get swiped with the flick of a hoof ! But I try and avoid it  as I'm on weight watchers now I shouldn't be eating any of those things either !


----------



## bethyboox (6 November 2009)

My mare will eat...

Carrots
parsnips
turnip
swede
brussels sprouts
apples
pears
tomatoes especially the vine flowery bits
strawberries
raspberries
blueberrys
lettuce
cucumber
cabbage
plums
nectarines
peaches

a lot of things! she loves mini cheddars too!


----------



## vhf (6 November 2009)

I remember as a child walking round an orchard where ponies were grazing, and seeing loads of dark purple poos full of damson stones...
My current mare loves strawberries, and grapes on the stalk, also brussels peelings and green/runner beans trimmings, but rejects swede that's not neatly sliced and is horrified by bananas. A cob I used to have loved cold roast potatoes, and one semi-feral horse, I won over with Danish Pastries! (Long story involving infected wolf teeth)


----------



## jcberry (6 November 2009)

i gave mine a stalk of broccolli the other day haha, he loved it!
other than than.....
swede
bananas
pears
apples
carrots
strawberries
turnip
and peanut butter


----------



## louisevictoria (6 November 2009)

my mare adores celery - but then she is a bit of an oddball

She also a bit partial to watermelon (split in half - she will eat all the inside then leave the shell)


----------



## monkeybum13 (6 November 2009)

swedes all the way for my boy, he loves them
haven't tried many other veg appart from the common carrots and apples but he does like a tiny slice of a mars bar


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (6 November 2009)

Watermelon (all of it)

Corn-on-the-cob (not so much the sweet variety) 

Blackberries
Rasberries
Silverbeet, spinach, Carrot tops, Brocholi (mare got into the veggie patch...)
Grapes
Oranges
Bananas
Beer of any sort...=)

And I know a mare who is very partial to 'Wonder bread' the really fake synthetic white loaf stuff from the supermarket, but she wont touch 'real' bread...


----------



## tangoharvey (6 November 2009)

WOW! Thanks everyone your comments have made me chuckle - think I might experiment with a banana, in addition to the carrots and apples that she loves. Variety is the spice of life!!


----------



## Pixxie (6 November 2009)

Teddys favourite is PLUMS of all things!!! he goes nuts for them and well Marley eats anything except banana actually lol


----------



## Hippona (6 November 2009)

Mine loves blackberries and *ehem* Chilli doritos.....


----------



## Coffee_Bean (6 November 2009)

My mare gets carrots, apples and swede.... thats about it regularly. She doesn't like banana, but some do.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (6 November 2009)

Fany will eat absolutely anything.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Cappy loves swede, carrots, apples, peaches (minus stone) salted crisps, marmite sandwiches and he absolutely loves Kendal mint cake, preferably choclate covered. He hates bananas.

Drink wise he loves the fluff off the top of hotchoc out of a machine, cold hot chocolate/tea and fanta orange, which has to have gone flat!


----------



## Enfys (7 November 2009)

Mine don't like apples, or swede, only one will eat carrots (none like polos - weird)  one likes squash, but every single one of them LOVE corn on the cob. I grow it and they have one a day, husk and all.


----------

